# Another Kijiji Scam?



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Saw this in my local kijiji and based on the price there was a distinct odor about it resembling fish. Here is the link for the kijiji ad 
1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji

And here is the link to the website it came from...lol
1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop

Just wanted to give a heads up for folks


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

We've been discussing it here for a bit.
Tnx for the hedsup.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

It shows up fairly regular. The thing I don't get is...how the heck its always the first top ad.
Kijiji Montreal is flooded with tons of dealers and idiots posting overpriced crap 10x a day.
When you post on Kijiji Montreal, literally within 5 minutes, your ad is 5 pages deep.
Yet, this thing is always on the first page.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

That guitar is also listed in my area too (New Brunswick and Nova Scotia).


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't understand this silly kijiji ad...
Is the idea that you pay the 700 dollars and you get a fake yellow guitar...?
I just don't get it and I wont loose any sleep over it either...

G.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep, it's an old scam that turns up occasionally. Last time, I read on MLP that the guitar model pictured is actually a legitimate CS run -- in spite of the hockey stick headstock. $700 is obviously TGTBT, though. 

The "seller" lists it in every major town or city across Canada, and it appears to be some type of phishing or bait-and-switch scam.

If you see it, hit report button to the KJ mods. If enough of us do it, it hopefully will get taken down.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

double post. sorry


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe someone should report the unauthorized use of the photo to the REAL website it came from. Let him deal with it from that perspective. He might have more success than random people reporting the kijiji ad.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe someone should report the unauthorized use of the photo to the REAL website it came from. Let him deal with it from that perspective. He might have more success than random people reporting the kijiji ad.


Done.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I've reported the ad as well. Hopefully something will come of it. On a lighter note, last year I saw an ad in Kijiji for a used air guitar! It made my day...lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> It shows up fairly regular. The thing I don't get is...how the heck its always the first top ad.
> Kijiji Montreal is flooded with tons of dealers and idiots posting overpriced crap 10x a day.
> When you post on Kijiji Montreal, literally within 5 minutes, your ad is 5 pages deep.
> Yet, this thing is always on the first page.


Because the seller has paid money to have it in the featured section.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Budda said:


> Because the seller has paid money to have it in the featured section.


Nope..its not in the featured section. Its always right at the top of the new listings. Its very strange.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

There are 5 options for paid ads on KiJiJi.
The one called Top Ad is the one that keeps it at the top of page 1 for a week but it's not highlighted.

My message to nation-wide came back undeliverable.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Brett Pearson said:


> On a lighter note, last year I saw an ad in Kijiji for a used air guitar! It made my day...lol.


Depends on who used the air first. If it was, say, Tommy Chong, I might pass. 

On the other hand, maybe your looking for that smokey blues tone.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

People are crazy if they think they can 'sell' an air guitar.
They pop up at your local store every now n' then.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> People are crazy if they think they can 'sell' an air guitar.
> They pop up at your local store every now n' then.


Wonder if anyone tried to take one of the stands? Free stand with every 7 free air guitars taken?


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Brett Pearson said:


> Saw this in my local kijiji and based on the price there was a distinct odor about it resembling fish. Here is the link for the kijiji ad
> 1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish | guitars | Barrie | Kijiji
> 
> And here is the link to the website it came from...lol
> ...


I would definitely buy it if the seller will have the whammy bar for it.
No whammy, no deal !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe the seller works at Kijiji or eBay who owns Kijiji and can prioritize his ad for nothing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Maybe the seller works at Kijiji or eBay who owns Kijiji and can prioritize his ad for nothing.


Obviously, this is the most logical explanation. As always well done, Sherlock.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

It's on Kijiji Kingston again now, sitting right near the top of page one. This isn't the first time it was there either, it showed up a few months ago and I looked at it because I had never seen a Gibson with that headstock. I suspected something was up when a google search brought up the only picture they're using at another site. Oddly, I saw an Epiphone today at a pawn shop that had the same headstock, with a strat shaped body.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Jim9guitars said:


> Oddly, I saw an Epiphone today at a pawn shop that had the same headstock, with a strat shaped body.


Doesnt it make more sense on a strat body? 

I just wonder what's the deal with an epiphone strat. Lol

Do they make squire les Paul too?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It has been listed in Windsor for the last 2 days as well.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Do they make squire les Paul too?


To answer my own question, Google says yes. 

2002 Made in Korea Fender M70 Les Paul Squier


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it's also here 
1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish | guitars | St. John's | Kijiji


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

laristotle said:


> People are crazy if they think they can 'sell' an air guitar.
> They pop up at your local store every now n' then.



Looks more like "free 7-guitar Quiklock guitar stand to me." Those things cost about a bill and half.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I see it posted here in St.John's NL too; I was about to post asking about it.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Their is a scammer in our area looking for a white alpine les paul. i should forward to him,, scammer got scammed by the scammer,,,lol
This guy in our area is looking for beat up guitars that he gives to the needy(himself) if you read his other ads you will know what I am talking about.

Then this other guy always has the same wording -for sale or possible trade and it always plays like butter,,,,,,,,,, well you know what I have never played with butter!

Also if you can post an item on kijjiji and delete and post and delete,,, its always on top as mr butterman does


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It is gone from the Windsor site.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Gone from Kingston.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I think it's sold, to a member here.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought one of the air guitars. Its the only thing that doesn't aggravate my tinnitus.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

You know the rules....pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It was on the Hamilton site a few days ago. Thought it was too good to be true


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I think it's sold, to a member here.


Last chance Jamdog ...



... I can do $725, and I'll throw in the matching 1973 Gibson Custom Shop --Alpine White Finish Bridge .

(I'm the 'member'. People call me a '_member_' all the time, but they use the vernacular.)


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I actually replied to the add a few days ago and just got this reply with all the pics from 1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop attached 

"Hi,

Thank you for contacting me, and apologies for the delayed response. It is still available for sale, if you want to purchase, price as stated in the ad $700, not negotiable. It is a fantastic sounding vintage guitar that's spent most of its life in its case. Everything is totally original, with very minimal wear. 

I am in possession of this guitar from my husband who unfortunately can't enjoy it anymore as he died, and I am forced to sell it. I've suffered an ear surgery last month, and I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible.

From the beginning I must say that I am located in St John's, Newfoundland and Labrador (NL), Canada. I have to let you know that I listed it on your area, because I'm looking to do a quick sale, I am in desperate need of money to make the treatment.

Please let me know if you are still interested in buying it, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this sale.


Have a pleasant day!
Regards,
Lerna Jabourian,"


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Gee, back in January when this was floating about on Kijiji, I also replied, and received the following:

"_Hi,

I have just checked mailbox and found your e-mail, so I would like to apology for late reply, been a little busy with work. I confirm that the guitar is still available for sale, if you want to purchase, price as stated in the ad $950, not negotiable. This guitar is all original. No repairs or alternations on this guitar. It comes with the original case.

I am in possession of this guitar from my husband who unfortunately can't enjoy it anymore as he died, and I am forced to sell it. I've suffered an ear surgery last month, and I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible.

From the beginning I must say that I am located in St John's, NL A1C 2Z5, Canada. I have to let you know that I listed it on your area, because I'm looking to do a quick sale, I am in desperate need of money to make the treatment.

Please let me know if you are still interested in buying it, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this sale.


Have a wonderful day!
Regards,_
*Ann Gascoyne*,"

So, over time, not only has the asking price dropped, but the seller also changed names. Slight changes to the email as well. Rather suspicious (which is a very difficult word to pronounce when one's tongue is in one's cheek)...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I emailed the "seller" back inquiring about an in person meeting to check out the guitar. Will post follow up if I get anything.


----------



## Viviane (May 31, 2016)

Definetly a scam. My boyfriend had the exact same reply today. I googled the name Lerna Jabourian and found this thread. Don't fall for it!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Here is the new reply I got

"Hi,


Let me give you all the details about this purchase and how we can complete it through Fulfilled by Amazon.

The payment is going to be sent using Skrill to amazon fulfillment center holding, and they will hold and secure your money during the entire transaction. I repeat, they will hold and insure your money until receipt of the guitar in good condition and will release the funds to me only after you decide to keep the guitar. You will have an inspection period of 7 days. In this time you can check, test and inspect the guitar. If by any reason (the guitar has any hidden damages or is not like I describe it) you can reject the deal. In this case amazon fulfillment center holding will refund you totally and they will deliver the guitar back.

Let me know your delivery details (your full name, full address and home phone number) so I can open a transaction case with Amazon's Fulfilling and declare you as buyer. They will contact you with further information regarding payment and delivery but with no obligation to pay.


Regards,"


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Here is the new reply I got
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...



I got the same reply as this, sent an email saying i have a friend not to far from you, that would arrange for pick up, need phone number and address... no reply back...

the ad is here 
1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop - Alpine White Finish | guitars | Kingston | Kijiji


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I know Newfoundlanders english has a slightly different accent than the rest of the country but this sellers english sounds a bit further east to me...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Here is the new reply I got
> 
> "Hi,
> 
> ...


Red flag to me is how he emphasis on using something that would hold and insure money until something else happens.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> Red flag to me is how he emphasis on using something that would hold and insure money until something else happens.



RED FLAG, when you ask for there address to pick up and you get nothing back...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> RED FLAG, when you ask for there address to pick up and you get nothing back...


That too, but in the communication that did occur, he says, and repeat, that money will be safe. 

Like it's something that needs to be mentioned. 
Twice. 
Without being asked. 
The whole tone of it sounds dishonest to my doggy ears.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> That too, but in the communication that did occur, he says, and repeat, that money will be safe.
> 
> Like it's something that needs to be mentioned.
> Twice.
> ...



AND ,ALSO .......Amazon has nothing to do with holding money, i have heard this scam before using Amazon as the middle man ..which tells me they dont know much about Amazon, there probably overseas, and the money sent would go directly to them...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> AND ,ALSO .......Amazon has nothing to do with holding money, i have heard this scam before using Amazon as the middle man ..which tells me they dont know much about Amazon, there probably overseas, and the money sent would go directly to them...


Ahhhh that's why it's a service I wasn't aware of!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> AND ,ALSO .......Amazon has nothing to do with holding money, i have heard this scam before using Amazon as the middle man ..which tells me they dont know much about Amazon, there probably overseas, and the money sent would go directly to them...



There is another one they were using for awhile.....your selling your guitar for 1,000.00.The person says he will pay full price, and send you a cashiers check for 5,000.00.You go to your bank, cash the check , keep the 1,000.00 and the rest will be picked up by the shipping company that the guy says he owns..Weeks later the bank calls you and tells you the check is no good, you owe them 5,000.00 plus you lost your guitar..


----------



## Priscilla (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey! I discovered the same thing with the person posting an iPhone 6S for sale. Same story, "
Greetings from Nina,

I got your reply to my iPhone, and I confirm that the iPhone is still for sale for $500 (CAD) and the only reason for selling this iPhone so cheap is because I've suffered an ear surgery last month, and I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible. It was my annual bonus from work, and I am forced to sell it.

From the beginning I must say that I am located in St John's, Newfoundland and Labrador (NL), Canada. I have to let you know that I listed it on your area, because I'm looking to do a quick sale, I am in desperate need of money to make the treatment.

Please let me know if you are still interested in buying it, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this sale.


Have a pleasant day!
Regards,
Nina Langfield"

I knew from the start that it was sketch yet it was extremely convincing. The emails I got from "Amazon" were from the e-mail, "[email protected]", like I scanned the emails high and low for grammar errors and anything sketch, but I must say it's a very thought-out scam. It looks so authentic. I'm not going to sit here and let people get away with this though. Does anyone wanna take down this loser with me? I'm sure we could track down the IP address.

By the way, I have a hunch that it could be someone on the inside (of Amazon or Kijiji) that is masterminding this... wouldn't it be super epic if we took them down? Aka busted them and got justice?!


----------



## Priscilla (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I actually replied to the add a few days ago and just got this reply with all the pics from 1986 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!! I got the exact same email from a different alias, and am trying to take this person down. I wanna dig deeper and see if this person works for amazon or kijiji. If you can help me by providing anymore info, let me know!
The reason I suspect it's an insider job is the email address is [email protected]. I want to find out if this is linked to Amazon, because every time I emailed them, I got an extremely authentic-looking email and I was very convinced for a moment. Hmmm. Sketchy. If you got any emails from Amazon Fulfillment, let me know! 

Thanks doc, 

Priscilla


----------



## Ruby (Nov 2, 2016)

Had the same message today. I am so happy I have found this forum. I suspected this might be a scam at first but then it felt so realistic, that I even wanted to help this person. This is terrible what these kind of people do. I wish we could stop this.
We always have to be alerted to these kind of things. First of all we all have to pay attention to some small hints the scammer might give us. Such as if the person does not refer to you by name it might be just copy n paste scam, then the deal that sounds to good to be true is usually a scam, If the person asks you to provide your full name, address and HOME phone number it already feels wrong and might be even dangerous in some situations. One more thing, it is very easy to create a new email, in my case it looks too professional and has full name of the person that sounds even more realistic but on the other hand if I were a seller I wouldn't give my full name to the unknown person.

*Mrs. Michelle Conway <[email protected]>*
3:56 PM (17 hours ago)
























to michelleconway









Hi,
I selling a brand new Apple iPhone 6s Plus, • 128GB storage capacity, • space gray, • apple factory unlocked, priced at $500.00 (CAD). I am located in Kaslo, a village in the West Kootenay region of British Columbia, Canada. I have to let you know that I listed it on your area, because I'm looking to do a quick sale, I've suffered an ear surgery last month, and I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible.
Please let me know if you are still interested in buying it, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this sale.
Hoping for an immediate response.
Kindest regards,
Mrs. Michelle Conway,

Hi,
Let me give you all the details about this purchase and how we can complete it through Fulfilled by Amazon.
The payment is going to be sent using credit or debit card's to amazon fulfillment holding, and they will hold and secure your money during the entire transaction. I repeat, they will hold and insure your money until receipt of the iPhone in good condition and will release the funds to me only after you decide to keep the iPhone. You will have an inspection period of 7 days. In this time you can check, test and inspect the iPhone. If by any reason (the iPhone has any hidden damages or is not like I describe it) you can reject the deal. In this case Amazon's Fulfilling will refund you totally and they will deliver the iPhone back.
Let me know your delivery details (your full name, full address and home phone number) so I can open a transaction case with Amazon's Fulfilling and declare you as buyer. They will contact you with further information regarding payment and delivery but with no obligation to pay.

Regards,
Mrs. Michelle Conway,


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Had the same message today. I am so happy I have found this forum. I suspected this might be a scam at first but then it felt so realistic, that I even wanted to help this person. This is terrible what these kind of people do. I wish we could stop this.
> We always have to be alerted to these kind of things. First of all we all have to pay attention to some small hints the scammer might give us. Such as if the person does not refer to you by name it might be just copy n paste scam, then the deal that sounds to good to be true is usually a scam, If the person asks you to provide your full name, address and HOME phone number it already feels wrong and might be even dangerous in some situations. One more thing, it is very easy to create a new email, in my case it looks too professional and has full name of the person that sounds even more realistic but on the other hand if I were a seller I wouldn't give my full name to the unknown person.
> 
> *Mrs. Michelle Conway <[email protected]>*
> ...


The only truth in that email was that they are in desperate need (actually, want of) money.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Come on Ruby! Mrs. Michelle Conway? No one would respond to a kijiji ad with such a formal name, that's a big tell. Also, the English in the response is terrible. For example this:


> I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible.


Witch...  no one who has been educated in this hemisphere with English as a mother tongue and a last name like Conway should use 'witch' where 'which' should be used. My son is in grade 3 and he knows better.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd be afraid to buy something from a "liquid solutions witch". Once my cheque bounces, she'd probably put a hex on me to piss myself every time the microwave dings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Shouldn't her liquid solution treatment be covered by Medicare?


----------



## TheConquer (Dec 6, 2016)

Hahahaha
I this scammer sent me the exact same email;
*Hello,

Thank you for taking a part of your time to visit, and inquire about Apple MacBook Pro with Retina Display, • 15.4"-inch, • 2.2 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7, • 16GB RAM, • 256GB Flash Storage, • Silver, • English, • Serial Number: C02QR4MTG8WN, priced at $600.00 (CAD). I am located in Kaslo, a village in the West Kootenay region of British Columbia, Canada. I have to let you know that I listed it on your area, because I'm looking to do a quick sale, I've suffered an ear surgery last month, and I am in desperate need of money to make a treatment with liquid solutions witch makes my life impossible.

Please let me know if you are still interested in buying it, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this sale.

Hoping for an immediate response.

Kindest regards,

Janaya,*

I kind of feel bad for them, they didn't have enough education to realize that health-care in Canada is free.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

When the liquid solutions started to make my life impossible I quit drinking. Cleared it right up. Or were they referring to a "liquid solutions witch"? The kind with a black pointy hat, that would change everything.....


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure about you folks out East, but as far as I'm concerned, any ad that is West of TO wouldn't have such a formal description of where they are from neither.



TheConquer said:


> I am located in Kaslo, a village in the West Kootenay region of British Columbia, Canada.


Probably not just West of TO neither as we have a shit ton of Easterners out here. The description is a sure tell IMO. If the email said simply "Kaslo, BC", it would be a bit better, other than the "witch" and obvious copy and paste description of the unit itself.

That's just me though.


----------



## Helen (Dec 16, 2016)

I actually fell for this without doing further research. Already sent the money through Skrill and now I'm not sure what to do...



TheConquer said:


> Hahahaha
> I this scammer sent me the exact same email;
> *Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Helen said:


> I actually fell for this without doing further research. Already sent the money through Skrill and now I'm not sure what to do...


If the Charge goes onto a credit card, you need to call the credit card company and they may issue you a credit..If the money is coming out of your bank account, its probably gone..There is no protection that i know of that covers you for having money sent by electronic transfer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, call the credit card company right away.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

WTF is Skrill? It looks like some sort of online Western Union. That's a sure sign of a scam, using some uncommon or barely legit money broker.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nothing about Skrill, but I've become fascinated with how badly WU has messed up and then completely failed to even attempt to clean up their brand. WU is a very legitimate company, with many great and well functioning services. But they screwed the "social security" of one of their low end services so badly that they became mentally branded as a scam in whole. That's one for the text books. Hilarious (only because I have no WU stock, nor work there; otherwise it would be, at best, sad).


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

No disrespect intended, but I regard Western Union as some sort of money laundering outfit. If anyone I knew suggested that we do a financial transaction through the Western Union, I'd ask them to give their head a shake. I'd rather not be on an RCMP terror watchlist. LOL


----------



## Helen (Dec 16, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, call the credit card company right away.


I did call them. They said there's nothing they could do about it since I've transferred the funds using Skrill and also verified it with Verified by Visa. They recommend me to call Skrill to see if they can interfere with the transaction..but I don't know if they can even do that. Any chance that if I go directly to the bank to speak about it, they can maybe help me get my money back?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Come.on... this can't be real. Helen, are you a bot?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Helen said:


> I did call them. They said there's nothing they could do about it since I've transferred the funds using Skrill and also verified it with Verified by Visa. They recommend me to call Skrill to see if they can interfere with the transaction..but I don't know if they can even do that. Any chance that if I go directly to the bank to speak about it, they can maybe help me get my money back?


I would tell the credit card company you are deleting your account and they can sing for their money and get a card from someone else.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not really getting what you did, if the money was charged to your credit card then you have fraud protection...


----------



## Helen (Dec 16, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Come.on... this can't be real. Helen, are you a bot?


Yeah, well it did happen as so. I called Visa after 2 hours from the first call and they transferred me to my bank again. After getting transferred through a bunch of people, they managed to cancel my card and told me that they'll take care of the charge. So all in all, I got my money back.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Helen said:


> Yeah, well it did happen as so. I called Visa after 2 hours from the first call and they transferred me to my bank again. After getting transferred through a bunch of people, they managed to cancel my card and told me that they'll take care of the charge. So all in all, I got my money back.


Be more careful, you got lucky this time...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Any ad I post, any ad I respond to, will be based on a face to face in person transaction involving cash money.
The only exception to that is an ad by a legitimate store.
An actual store ... with a building, a showroom, a front door where customers walk through and touch actual merchandise with their bare hands.
None of those eStores for me.
You don't have a physical address where people can come and browse and touch? 
Then you don't get my business. Period.
I've had too many close calls and nail biting sessions responding to ads from distant locations or replying to offers on MY stuff from distant locations.
If I can't google the business and see the storefront in "street view" on google maps, if I can't call a toll free number and speak to someone who speaks real English with the familiar music store noises in the background, with specials being advertised by a recording I hear when they put me on hold to check on some fact I want verified, etc. I ain't buying squat.
Even then, they're gonna have to put me at ease, not by what they say but by all the intangible things.
I call my local L&M on the phone all the time, speaking to people I've met before and asking about different things.
I know what it sounds like when I'm on the phone with a real music store.
If even a single thing sounds out of place and it's a new business to me?
No deal.
If that means I miss out on something sweet then so be it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2016)

Not a scam(?), but, I have to share this reply to an ad I have on kijiji for $850.

_Hello Larry.

If you say it's like new conditions - I believe you and assume that everything is fine with guitar. 

My main question is about price. I would really like to buy your guitar, but have only $500 as a total budget.
Just can't afford to pay more. I'm a missionary on a short furlough in Canada and will be using this guitar in church in Ukraine. 
Would you please sell it to me for that price? I know it sounds low, but this is what I can afford. 
Maybe without case (if that saves some money for you) ? 

Thank you and God bless!_


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Not a scam(?), but, I have to share this reply to an ad I have on kijiji for $850.
> 
> _Hello Larry.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I've had a similar message before from someone using the guitar for some supposedly "noble" purpose.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Who would take a guitar to Ukraine without a case?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheConquer said:


> Hahahaha
> I this scammer sent me the exact same email;
> *Hello,
> 
> ...


I once got a response something like this when I responded to a car for sale ad. Car was in PEI or something, seller was out of the country, blah,blah, blah.
I told the guy that it was ok, I had a friend near where he was who would check it out for me and handle the transaction. I didn't, but wanted to see the reaction.
At that point, the bullshit really gets stinky with feeble excuses and the jig is up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I once got a response something like this when I responded to a car for sale ad. Car was in PEI or something, seller was out of the country, blah,blah, blah.
> I told the guy that it was ok, I had a friend near where he was who would check it out for me and handle the transaction. I didn't, but wanted to see the reaction.
> At that point, the bullshit really gets stinky with feeble excuses and the jig is up.


I used to see a lot of those ads when I was looking for a car a few years ago. I did the same as you with the same reaction. They were doing the same with a boat and likely other items.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Not a scam(?), but, I have to share this reply to an ad I have on kijiji for $850.
> 
> _Hello Larry.
> 
> ...


..........only to see it flipped on 'jiji for $850 a few days later. "I'm just trying to raise money for my missionary trip to the Ukraine." LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> ..........only to see it flipped on 'jiji for $850 a few days later. "I'm just trying to raise money for my missionary trip to the Ukraine." LOL


I just deleted that with no reply.
He sent the same message the next day prefaced with 'have you read what I wrote?'
This time I responded saying 'save up the difference. If the ad is still up, then you can buy it'.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I just deleted that with no reply.
> He sent the same message the next day prefaced with 'have you read what I wrote?'
> This time I responded saying 'save up the difference. If the ad is still up, then you can buy it'.


Good choice.
It's not that I'm not sympathetic, or charitable. But it smells fishy.
Many, many guitars already priced under $500 that would be adequate for his needs, no reason for a seller to take a bath on it.


----------

